# An iNUNdation of posts



## elroy

2000, to be exact. 

But we ain't complain'.  
Keep 'em comin'! 

*Happy 2nd postiversary *
*to our resident nun-translator!  *​


----------



## Siberia

Congrats Nun-translator,
your posts make me smile.
Siberia


----------



## maxiogee

Well done, Sister Claire Edith.
It's nice to have you here.

Have another piese of cake.


----------



## heidita

Sister Claire, also from spain a lovely day for you! Nice an sunny like your posts.

HERZLICHEN GLÜCKWUNSCH!


----------



## Venezuelan_sweetie

Hey hey, N-T! 

I guess this is the time and place to congratulate you, not only for 2000 insightful, solid, pleasant and properly typed posts (  ), but also for your flawless grammar, gorgeous descriptions, warm openness and enriching honesty.  Your fantastic use of language is to be admired --even envied!  

I love your posts, N-T, and (don't tell anyone, but...) I secretly subscribe to most of the threads in which you send out an opinion.  Reading you is too much of a pleasure!  We haven't really shared too many threads, but I must say it is a wonderful privilege to be in the same forum than you.

Regards,
An admirer


----------



## geve

Bravo à ma nonne préférée ! 
Sorry to post again an icon that you know already (and I probably don't need to remind you to stare at it for a few moments), but I really like to picture you this way: serious and joyful at the same time, with just a hint of mischievousness and passion. The perfect recipe!
Good to have you here.


----------



## danielfranco

Thank you for bringing a much needed dose of kindness to these forums with each one of your posts.
Congratulations.


----------



## Nunty

You are all so kind. Thank you to

*Elroy, *for the amazing photo (but I hope it was a purely beneficent flood);
*Siberia,* for the charming compliment (to make people smile is one of my life goals);
*Maxiogee,* for the delicious piese of cake (must be an Irish variant spelling, coz our Tony makes no mistakes!);
*Heidita,* for the sunny German wishes from Spain (one day I'd love to visit there);
*Venezuelan_sweetie,* for the over-the-top and exaggerated, but delicious compliments (the check is in the mail);
*Geve,* for my new name in religion (but I'll never know how you smuggled the hidden video camera into my cell);
*DanielFranco*, for attributing much more to me than I deserve (but thank you, it's encouraging)

*Everyone in the WordReference forums,* for all the many benefits I enjoy from this place, and not all linguistic, by a long shot!

Now children, everyone back to his seat, copybooks open, pencils out, ready to take dictation: I must not flatter the Nun (even though she eats it up with a spoon)!


----------



## emma42

Dear Nuntranslator

CONGRATULATIONS!

Thanks for your humanity and your intelligent posts.  

Emma
​


----------



## maxiogee

Nun-Translator said:


> *Maxiogee,* for the delicious piese of cake



It's not just any old cake, it's a cake made of pies 




Nun-Translator said:


> (must be an Irish variant spelling, coz our Tony makes no mistakes!);


That's a bit unfair, Sister.
I put cake in your mouth, but you put words in mine!


----------



## Nunty

And thank *you, Emma42*. I always learn from you.
*Tony,* a cake made of pies sounds heavenly, but words can also be tasty, no?


----------



## JamesM

Thank you, Nun-Translator, for your graciousness and generosity on this board.  You are a living contribution to the world.  

- James


----------



## Nunty

You are very kind,* James*. You are exaggerating, but it's nice to hear. Thank you.


----------



## Jana337

I am looking forward to new challenging questions. 

Click.

Jana


----------



## Nunty

Thank you, *Jana,* and what a lovely smiley! Hmmm... maybe that will be my next C&S question: where I can get some nun smilies...


----------



## GEmatt

Congrats Nun-Translator!
It's great to read you!

Best wishes from snowed-under Zurich,
GEmatt


----------



## Nunty

Thank you, *GEmatt;* it is mutual. And could you please send some snow over here? Our winter lasted about 36 hours this year.


----------



## .   1

Nun-Translator said:


> Thank you, *Jana,* and what a lovely smiley! Hmmm... maybe that will be my next C&S question: where I can get some nun smilies...


Happy iNUNdation day.










And some religious ones here. 

http://www.smileyworld.com/dictionary/categoryfaces.asp?cat=religion 

Your mate
.,,


----------



## Nunty

G'day, Komma King. An inundation of nuns! Yikes!
Thanks, mate.


----------



## .   1

It feels cool to spread something approaching religiousness to a person such as yourself.

See ya sis,

.,,


----------



## la reine victoria

Thank you, dear Sister Claire Edith. 

Many congratulations!!!



Pax et bonum.
LRV


----------



## Chaska Ñawi

Nun-Translator said:


> And could you please send some snow over here? Our winter lasted about 36 hours this year.



In that case, I'll you send you this quiet place for your meditations.

Thank you for being here, Sister Claire Edith.  Always you enrich us and teach us.

warm hugs (if one is allowed to hug a cloistered nun)
Chaska


----------



## Nunty

Thank you, *Your Highness,* for the congratulations and for our Franciscan greeting! Pax et bonum right back attya.

Thank you, *Chaska,* for the igloo. I  was once read an article about how to build one, and I've been waiting for the opportunity ever since. Cloistered nuns thrive on hugs. Thanks for that, too!


----------



## carolineR

My love to simply the best person in this forum.
Caroline


----------



## Nunty

Thank you, *Caroline,* for the field of my favorite flower. Ahem. Howwwwever. Take out your copybook, young lady and write out the Lesson 8: I must not flatter the Nun, even though she laps it up.


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Thanks for all your witty posts and also for your "blue" solidarity !  Or may I say for your sisterhood ? 

 I must not flatter the Nun. I must not flatter the Nun. I must not flatter the Nun. I must not flatter the Nun. I must not flatter the Nun. I must not flatter the Nun. I must not flatter the Nun. I must not flatter the Nun. I must not flatter the Nun. I must not flatter the Nun. I must not flatter the Nun. I must not flatter the Nun. I must not flatter the Nun. I must not flatter the Nun. I must not flatter the Nun. I must not flatter the Nun. I must not flatter the Nun. I must not flatter the Nun. I must not flatter the Nun... etc (méthode Coué)


----------



## _forumuser_

Please accept my belated congratulations!


----------



## Nunty

Thank you, *Karine,* my sister in that thin, blue line (and good work on your "lines". Your copybook is nice and neat.i) 
Thank you, *_forumuser_*. It's never too late to be nice.


----------



## cheshire

How do you solve a problem like Clair?flibbertigibbet!
How do you hold a moonbeam in your hand?
He, he, this is from a lyric of "Sound of Music." Thank you very much for your dedication!


----------



## Nunty

Thank you, *Cheshire,* I recognized the lyrics immediately! And thank you for the cute smilies, too!


----------



## amikama

*אוי, אני מקווה שלא איחרתי למסיבה! *
*בכל מקרה, ברכותיי לרגל ההודעה האלפיים! *
*אני מקווה שתמשיכי לכתוב עוד הרבה הודעות כדי שכולנו נוכל להשכיל ממך *​
​


----------



## Nunty

מה איחרת, עמיקמא? המסיבה לא החלה עד שהגעת! תודה על הפרגון המופרז (שהנעים לי מאד, אגב   ).
​


----------



## fenixpollo

Thank you, Sister, for your time, your insight, your thoughtfulness and collaboration. I look forward for taking part in a few of your next 900 posts.

*Happy *[belated] *Postiversary*!


----------



## frida-nc

I don't know that we've ever shared a thread, but your wit and graciousness are apparent!  Thanks for joining the "forum fun."

Frida


----------



## Nunty

How kind of you, *frida-nc*. Thank you!


----------



## Mei

Hey there,

Congratulations for all your post and thank you for all your help. 

Mei


----------



## Nunty

How sweet of you, *Mei*. Thank you!


----------

